# Arlovski and Bisping Sig request



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like a sig of both of these guys. No specific pictures, I trust the judgement of everyone here that makes sigs. I'll give whoever makes these 5mil credits and a :hug:

I'd like the Arlovski one to say "The King has Returned" on it somewheres


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Any takers?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I am reviving this thread because I think Stun Gun deserves his sig.


----------

